# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  من عرفتك } دقات قلبي في ازدحام "

## دمعة على السطور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .. 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... 

صباحكم /مسائكم خير وطاعة .. 


هاليومين المخ فاضي شويات... والملل زايد واجدات ... :toung:  

فحبيت اتفنن لي شويات في التوبيكات ... 
بحثت عن صوور من النتات ...>>مستظرفة الليلة  :noworry:  

وألفت عليهم توبيكات ولونتهم ... :rolleyes:  


يعني الصووور مسروووقة للأمانة ... 
أما التوبيكات بإحساسي الخاص بحسب ماأوحت لي الصور  :rolleyes:  


اتمنى يعجبوكم الصور + التوبيكات :) 

تفضلووا 






 
[c=#DB6648]قَلَبَيِـ [b]خَفَقَ[/b][c=1] }[/c] مِنّ خَفَقَتَهَ [b][c=1]صَعّبّ [/c][/b][u]أَمَلكَه [/u][/c]
[c=#C5685A][c=1]| [/c]سِرّ [c=1]...~[/c] [u]اِشّتِيَاَقَيَ[/u] [c=1]|[/c][/c] 

 
[b][c=#B4343E][c=1]~[/c]ذَآكَ [c=#A9C646]هُوَ[/c][c=1] ] [/c][c=1] "[/c][s]جُنُوُنَ [/s][c=1]اِشّتِيَاَقِيِ[/c][/c][/b] 



 
[c=#B64A3A]~حَرّفَّتَ [c=#D3D821]نُوُتَآتَ [/c]اَلَمُوسِيِقَىَ [c=#D3D821]وَاَلَعَزّفَ [ [/c][/c] 
[c=#B4343E][c=#DCD83A]][/c] وَتَرّجَمّتَهَا بِعَرُوُقِيِ [c=#DCD83A]"بَسّ[/c] حُبّ [c=#DCD83A]وَ[/c]عِشّقَ[/c] 


 
[c=#A8A8A8]آآهـ [c=1]يآقًلبٍيِ[/c] !![/c] 
[c=1][c=#A8A8A8]}[/c] وِفًيّتَهَم بَسّ [c=#A8A8A8][s]مآوِفٌوُكَ[/s][/c][/c]" 




 
[c=4][c=1]مٍنّ "[/c]*عًرَفّتَكَ* [/c]!! 
[c=4][c=1]} دَقًآتّ [/c]*قَلًبٍيِ~* [c=1]فِيِ [/c][s]ازِدٍحَامً[/s][/c] 


 
[c=#DD57B5]؟؟ [c=#57C4D7]ذِكّرًيَآآتّ [/c]مٍنّ اَلطٌفُولًةِ [c=#57C4D7][a=#57C4D7]|[/a][/c][/c]
[c=#57C4D7][c=#DD57B5]||[/c] لآزًآلَتّ تٌزّعزِع "[c=#DD57B5]وٍجّدًآنِيِ[/c][/c] 




 
[c=1]خَاَيِفّ [[c=4]عَلَىّ[/c]] [c=4]*قَلَبِيِ*[/c][ [c=4]مِنّ [/c]]أَشّوَاَكَ [c=4]وَغَصون[/c][/c] 





[c=#000000][c=#DAE32B]أَغَآرَ [/c]أَنَآ [c=#34ABA8]حَتّىَ [/c]مِنّ[c=#DAE32B]} [/c]أَنَفَآسِكَ [c=#34ABA8]عَلَيِكَ[/c][/c] 






 
[c=1]~قَرّرَتّ أَدََاوِيّ [c=4]جُرٌوحٍي [/c]"أًنآ [c=#E6514D]بٍرٌوحٍي[/c][/c]
[c=1]كِلّن [c=#E6514D]تَعَبّ [/c]مِنّ عِلَتًه [c=#E6514D]} وِآهتٍضًآمَهً[/c][/c] 







[c=#E6514D]زَهَرَةَ [c=#7DA358][[/c]*[c=#BEB95A]سِ[/c]*[c=#7DA358]][/c] ـنَيِنَيِ[/c]
[c=#7DA358]لَنّ [c=#BEB95A][s]تَذّبَلِيِ [/s][/c] [c=#E6514D]{ [/c]مَاَدُمّتُ أُرَوِيِكِـ [c=#E6514D]بِدَمِ اَلَوَرِيِدَ[/c][/c] 





 
[c=#FF80C0][c=#60C4CC]|[/c] لٌـ ([c=#70D0D8][u]غً[/u][/c])ـزَ [b]اَلَمَوَدًةَ [/b][c=#60C4CC]|[/c][/c] 
[c=#FF80C0][c=#60C4CC][u]صَدَآقّتٍي [/u][/c]أَكَبّرَ مِن الحُبّ }[c=#60C4CC]مَعَآنِي [/c]شَوٌقٍي أَكَبَرً مِنّ كٌلٍ صَدَاَقًة[/c]





 
[c=#C2AE3A][c=1]مَنّ [/c]حَوًلِي [c=1]"[/c]سَقَوٌنِي مِنّ [c=1]*الَغٌمُوضَ*[/c][c=1]" [/c][c=1][c=1]رَشّحًة[/c][/c][/c] 





وبس  :bigsmile:  
اتمنى تنال على إعجابكم  


تقبلوا مودتي... 
أختكم ،، دمعة على السطور

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
توبيكات في قمة الروعة والجمال ..
أبدعتي أبدعتي دموع
إبداع بكل معنى للكلمة
ماشاء الله تبارك الله
تناسق كبير بين الصور والكلمات
والكلمات الصراحه جميلة مرررررررررررة دموع
والله وطلعتي الخفايا دموعتي ..
سلمتِ وسلم الحس الابداعي لديكِ ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## كبرياء

*[c=1]خَاَيِفّ [[c=4]عَلَىّ[/c]] [c=4]قَلَبِيِ[/c][ [c=4]مِنّ [/c]]أَشّوَاَكَ [c=4]وَغَصون[/c][/c]*
*مرررررررررررررررره خطير خوقااااااااااااااااااق ..~*
*يسلمووووووو دموع على الحسس الابدآآعي الروعه ..‘‘*
*يعطيك ربي الف عـآفيه ...* 
*ومو عاد مررره بالسسنــــه*
*نبيها كل أإسبوع مرتين << كف ..!*
*سلمت أناملك*
*تحيـأتوو* 
*كبريـآآء*

----------


## hope

هذآ رهيب  ،،، 

[c=4][c=1]مٍنّ "[/c]عًرَفّتَكَ [/c]!!

[c=4][c=1]} دَقًآتّ [/c]قَلًبٍيِ~ [c=1]فِيِ [/c][s]ازِدٍحَامً[/s][/c]

وكليآتهم ذووق 

تسلم الأيادي يالغلآ 

لآعدمناا جديدك

دمتِ بخير

----------


## Sweet Magic

يعطيك الف عافية 


دمعه 

حبيبتي ..

كلمات التوبيكات  روعه  

وصور جميله 
ما ننحرم جديدك 
دمتي بود

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
*ما شاء الله دموع*
*توبيكات في غاية الرووووووووعة*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية غناتي*
*وما شاء الله التوبيكات متناسبة مع الصور*
*ربي يوفقش ويحميش ويحرسش من العين*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

[c=4][c=1]مٍنّ "[/c]عًرَفّتَكَ [/c]!!


[c=4][c=1]} دَقًآتّ [/c]قَلًبٍيِ~ [c=1]فِيِ [/c][s]ازِدٍحَامً[/s][/c]
كلهم حلوووووووين 
بس هذا غييييييير 
تسلم الايادي غناااتي
الله يعطيك العافيه 
تحياااااااااااتي...

----------


## نبض قلب

جنااااااااااااااااااااان

روعه  ،،رهيبين

بصراحه ابدعتي دمعووه
تسلم يدك غلاتي 
ربي يعطيش ألف عافيه يارب ..

دوما ً بانتظار ابداعاتكِ وانجازاتك الرائعه 

تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## شوق المحبة

مـ س ـاااء الـ خ ـير ..


ماش ـاء الله تباااارك الرح ـمن ..


نـ س ـج أح ـاسيسكِ دائمـاً مـ خ ـتلف ومميز ع ـن الـ ج ـميع ..


تألقتي في ترج ـمة مـ ش ـاعركِ المنـ ع ـكسه بهذه الـ ص ـور الرائـ ع ـه ..


سَ ـلم قلبكِ الممتلئ بالأح ـاسيس المـ ج ـنووونه ..


وع ـطاااكِ ربي الـ ع ـافيه ح ـبيبتي ..


ما أنـ ح ـرم ج ـديد إبداااع ـك ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## أموله

ح ـلوين موورهـ تــ س ــلمي يـآغلــآ

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آبداعـ يالغلا 

كل يوم حطي :)<<طمع 
تسلم يمناك 

ماننحرم جديدك 

موفقين لكل خير 

دمتوو بخير..

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

**

*[c=4][c=1]مٍنّ "[/c]عًرَفّتَكَ [/c]!!*

*[c=4][c=1]} دَقًآتّ [/c]قَلًبٍيِ~ [c=1]فِيِ [/c][s]ازِدٍحَامً[/s][/c]*

*تمت السرقه بنجاح يابعد قليباتي*
*تسلم ايدك يائلبي ع التوبيكات الحلوه*
*ربي يعطيك العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> توبيكات في قمة الروعة والجمال ..
> أبدعتي أبدعتي دموع
> إبداع بكل معنى للكلمة
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله
> تناسق كبير بين الصور والكلمات
> والكلمات الصراحه جميلة مرررررررررررة دموع
> ...



 وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ياهلا وغلا بالمهلي...
تسلمي هموووووس حبيبتي من ذوووقك غناتي والله ...
الروعة انتي وذوووقك العالي...
تواجدك أسعدني بقوووووة.   :)

يعطيك العافية يااارب..وإن شاء الله مانعدم هالتواجد الغالي ..
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *[c=1]خَاَيِفّ [[c=4]عَلَىّ[/c]] [c=4]قَلَبِيِ[/c][ [c=4]مِنّ [/c]]أَشّوَاَكَ [c=4]وَغَصون[/c][/c]*
> *مرررررررررررررررره خطير خوقااااااااااااااااااق ..~*
> *يسلمووووووو دموع على الحسس الابدآآعي الروعه ..‘‘*
> *يعطيك ربي الف عـآفيه ...* 
> *ومو عاد مررره بالسسنــــه*
> *نبيها كل أإسبوع مرتين << كف ..!*
> *سلمت أناملك*
> *تحيـأتوو* 
> *كبريـآآء*



ههههههههه ياغناتيييي ..
تسلمي يااارب  .. ذوووقك الروعة ..
وتواجدك الخطييييييييير والحلوووو حده..

انبسطت كثييييييييير لهذا التواااجد العطر ..
والحضور المُختلف..

في الاسبوع مرتين احط  :weird: 
اممم نفكر في الموضوع  :toung: >>صدقت حالها  :huh:  :huh: 

لاتحرميني من هالتواجد الروعة غناتي..
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> هذآ رهيب ،،،  
> 
> [c=4][c=1]مٍنّ "[/c]عًرَفّتَكَ [/c]!!
> 
> 
> 
> [c=4][c=1]} دَقًآتّ [/c]قَلًبٍيِ~ [c=1]فِيِ [/c][s]ازِدٍحَامً[/s][/c]
> 
> وكليآتهم ذووق 
> ...



 


  :bigsmile:  تسلمي حبابة والله انتي الذوووق غناتي...
حلال عليك كلهم إذا تحبي  :amuse: 

يعطيك العافية حبيبتي ع الحضوور الرووعة ..
وربي لايحرمني من هالتواجد وهالنور

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> يعطيك الف عافية 
> 
> 
> دمعه  
> حبيبتي .. 
> كلمات التوبيكات روعه  
> وصور جميله 
> ما ننحرم جديدك  
> 
> دمتي بود



 ياهلا وغلا بسووويت :)

تسلمي حبيبتي..ذوقك انتي الحلووو 
وحضورك هو الروووعة ...

يعطيك العافية يااارب ع التواجد النيّر 

والحضووور الدااائم في صفحاتي الذي يسعدني للغاية ..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
> *ما شاء الله دموع*
> *توبيكات في غاية الرووووووووعة*
> *الله يعطيش الف عافية غناتي*
> *وما شاء الله التوبيكات متناسبة مع الصور*
> *ربي يوفقش ويحميش ويحرسش من العين*
> *تقبلي تحياتي*
> ...



 وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام والرحمة ياهلا والله بالغاليين ..

تسلمي نهوووض غناااااتي
 ذوووقك الحلوووو وتواجدك الرووعة ..
ودعواتك غالية جداً على قلبي...

ربي يوفقك ويقضي حوائجك ياارب..

سعدت لتواجدك المميز.. فلا تحرميني منه ..
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> [c=4][c=1]مٍنّ "[/c]عًرَفّتَكَ [/c]!!
> 
> 
> 
> [c=4][c=1]} دَقًآتّ [/c]قَلًبٍيِ~ [c=1]فِيِ [/c][s]ازِدٍحَامً[/s][/c]
> كلهم حلوووووووين 
> بس هذا غييييييير 
> تسلم الايادي غناااتي
> الله يعطيك العافيه 
> ...



 ياهلا والله ...
تسلمي غناتي 
وربي يعافييك ويخليك إن شاء الله ...
تواجدك روووعة وكله نوور..   :)
كلهم حلال عليك 

يعطيك العافية حبيبتي
ربي يوفقك يااارب..
دمتي بعين الاله..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> جنااااااااااااااااااااان
> 
> روعه ،،رهيبين
> 
> بصراحه ابدعتي دمعووه
> تسلم يدك غلاتي 
> ربي يعطيش ألف عافيه يارب ..
> 
> دوما ً بانتظار ابداعاتكِ وانجازاتك الرائعه 
> ...



 
 :embarrest:  تسلمي نبووووض حبيبتي انتي..
ذوووقك هو الحلووو  وحضورك الاروع ..

سعيدة لتواجدك الغالي :)

يعطيك العافية يااارب
موفقة لكل خير ومقضية حوائجك إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> مـ س ـاااء الـ خ ـير .. 
> 
> ماش ـاء الله تباااارك الرح ـمن .. 
> 
> نـ س ـج أح ـاسيسكِ دائمـاً مـ خ ـتلف ومميز ع ـن الـ ج ـميع .. 
> 
> تألقتي في ترج ـمة مـ ش ـاعركِ المنـ ع ـكسه بهذه الـ ص ـور الرائـ ع ـه .. 
> 
> سَ ـلم قلبكِ الممتلئ بالأح ـاسيس المـ ج ـنووونه .. 
> ...



 
 يامساء الأنورا على اللي مهلي علينا  :nuts:  :nuts: 

أهلاً بهذا الحضور الراقي..الذي أطلتُ انتظاره .. :noworry: 
>>قلبت فصحة ماتقدر  :toung: 

سعييييييييييييدة بحجم السماء أو بحجم الأرض لااعلم 
سعيدة بحجم كل شيئ ...

لهذا التواجد العزيز على القلب..

وهذه الكلمات التي أراها كبيرة في حقي..

سلم هذا الحضور النيّر وسلمت صاحبته..

اممم صغيرة هي حروفي..

فليعتنقكِ الدعاء..
اسأل الله أن ينير قلبكِ عزيزتي بحب من هم النور..
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## أُخرىْ

إحترت ..في إختيار أجملها
نبض أحاسيسكِ..مُذهل,,
موفقه غاليتي لكل الخير

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> ح ـلوين موورهـ تــ س ــلمي يـآغلــآ




:) ياهلا وغلا..
ربي يسلمك ويخليك يااذوووق..
يعطيك ربي العافية على هذا التواجد الرااائع ..والحضووور المُفرح  :bigsmile: 
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> آبداعـ يالغلا  
> كل يوم حطي :)<<طمع 
> تسلم يمناك 
> 
> ماننحرم جديدك  
> موفقين لكل خير  
> 
> دمتوو بخير..



 تسلمي حبابة من ذوووقك غناتيييييييي
يسلم هالحضوور الروووعة ..
ههههههههه من عيوني غناتي ماأوعدك كل يوم
 بس إن شاء الله الجديد يكون قريب :)

يعطيك العافية يااارب على هالحضور النيّر..
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> **
> 
> 
> *[c=4][c=1]مٍنّ "[/c]عًرَفّتَكَ [/c]!!* 
> 
> *[c=4][c=1]} دَقًآتّ [/c]قَلًبٍيِ~ [c=1]فِيِ [/c][s]ازِدٍحَامً[/s][/c]* 
> *تمت السرقه بنجاح يابعد قليباتي*
> *تسلم ايدك يائلبي ع التوبيكات الحلوه*
> *ربي يعطيك العافيه*
> ...



 ياهلا بضحوووكة الحلوة ..وينك انتي غناتي افتقدناااك  

تسلمي حبيبة قلبي انتي ..ويسلم قلبك يااارب..

ويسلم هالتواااجد المُختلف :)

حلال عليك هو وغيره ياغناتي ولوووو
نورتي صفحتي بجد :)
يعطيك العافية يااارب..
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> إحترت ..في إختيار أجملها
> نبض أحاسيسكِ..مُذهل,,
> موفقه غاليتي لكل الخير



 
أهلاً وسهلاً  بمن تشرفت صفحتي بحضورها..
سلم هذا الحضووور الراقي ..الذي ابتهج قلبي له

ذوقكِ هو الرااائع لذلك رأيتي كل ذاك كما رأيتي ..

شكراً من أعماق الأعماق لحضوركِ المميز ..
وتواجدكِ النيّر..أنا الله قلبكِ بحب من هم النور.
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## ورده محمديه

**
*على الطرح الابداعي* 
*وبنتظــــــــــــــــــــــارالقادم المتميز* 
*ارق التحايــــــــــا وأعذبها :: ورده محمديـــــــــــــــــــه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
بصراحه قمة في الروووعه
اختيار الصور
تناسق الكلمات
والكلمات جداا جميله وع الحس مضروبة
يسلمووووو الديات دموووووووعتي
دوم هالابداااع يااارب
بانتظااار المزيد الجونااان
دمتي بحمى المولى

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> **
> 
> *على الطرح الابداعي* 
> *وبنتظــــــــــــــــــــــارالقادم المتميز* 
> *ارق التحايــــــــــا وأعذبها :: ورده محمديـــــــــــــــــــه*



 ياهلا بهالنووور  :)
تسلمي غناتي كلك ذوووق 
سعيدة لحضورك الروووعة ..
عساي ماانحرم منه
يعطيك العافية يالغالية على هذا التواااجد المميز ..
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> بصراحه قمة في الروووعه
> اختيار الصور
> تناسق الكلمات
> والكلمات جداا جميله وع الحس مضروبة
> يسلمووووو الديات دموووووووعتي
> دوم هالابداااع يااارب
> بانتظااار المزيد الجونااان
> دمتي بحمى المولى



 ياحبيبة قلبي انتي..
تسلمي والله على هذا الحس الرااائع ..
والحضوور الاروع ..
كل هذا من طيب أصلك حبيبتي...

سعدت لقدومك المميز النيّر..
اسأل الله أن ينير قلبك بحب من هم النور
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اللهم صلي على محمد وىل محمد* 
*بصراااااحه اجنااان* 
*حطيت هذا التوبيك واجننوو عليه صديقاتي :)*
*يقولوا لي اكشخ حركااات ^_^*
*يعطيش ألف عافيه غلاااتووو*

[c=#ff80c0][c=#60c4cc]|[/c] لٌـ ([c=#70d0d8][u]غً[/u][/c])ـزَ [b]اَلَمَوَدًةَ [/b][c=#60c4cc]|[/c][/c] 
[c=#ff80c0][c=#60c4cc][u]صَدَآقّتٍي [/u][/c]أَكَبّرَ مِن الحُبّ }[c=#60c4cc]مَعَآنِي [/c]شَوٌقٍي أَكَبَرً مِنّ كٌلٍ صَدَاَقًة[/c] 
*ربي يحفظكم ويخليك والله يعطيك ألف عافيه ع المجهووود المبارك* 
*لا عدمنااا جديد ابدااعك المميز* 
*دمتي بكل الاماني ^_^*
*تحياااتووو*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*يسلموو وربي روعه يسلموو عللمجهود

::

موفقينـ

,,,*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

*مساء الخير..*
*يسلموا عالطرح*
*الحلو.*
*تحياااااااتو..سمورهـ*

----------

